# Sila Sahin und Jörn Schlönvoigt sind ein Paar | 1x



## RuhrpottNobby (7 Sep. 2010)

*Die Stars aus „GZSZ“*
*Ja, wir sind ein Paar!*​





*Deutschlands erfolgreichste Soap „Gute Zeiten, schlechte Zeiten“ hat ein „echtes“ neues Paar.

Er zu BILD: „Ja, wir sind zusammen und happy – seit ein paar Monaten.“ 
Schlönvoigt hatte sich im Oktober 2009 von seiner Freundin Sarah Tkotsch (22) getrennt. 
Auch mit ihr stand er bei „GZSZ“ vor der Kamera.*​


----------



## Q (8 Sep. 2010)

komisch, wieso geht mir da spontan "na und?" durch den Kopf?  Die Kamera als Dating-Agentur  :thx: für die Info.


----------



## Punisher (8 Sep. 2010)

Schön


----------



## Bobby35 (10 Sep. 2010)

Tolles Paar finde ich


----------



## mikael (1 Okt. 2012)

super arbeit danke


----------



## Cairo137 (4 Okt. 2012)

Schade drum.Naja immerhin hat sie ganz Deutschland nackt gesehen.


----------



## peggy1 (5 Okt. 2012)

Super Bilder !!!


----------



## Tittelelli (5 Okt. 2012)

und nun, warum ist mir das eigentlich so was von egal?


----------



## Skyline987 (7 Okt. 2012)

Q schrieb:


> komisch, wieso geht mir da spontan "na und?" durch den Kopf?  Die Kamera als Dating-Agentur  :thx: für die Info.



haha ja


----------



## Kuschelkatz (24 Okt. 2012)

wirklich tolles Paar! Gratulation.


----------



## uweholger (11 Feb. 2017)

Es war einmal


----------



## gaston21 (25 Apr. 2019)

Sie war auch im Playboy


----------

